# Kawasaki 6.5 HP carb. problem



## coastaltony (Oct 1, 2001)

I recently obtained a 6 year old Cub Cadet walk behind mower with a 6.5HP Kawasaki FJ180V-AS04 engine. The fellow I got it from had it in storage for a year with gas in it. I took it apart and cleaned all the yellow gunk with card cleaner,put it back on, dropped a little gas in the carb. one pull it fired up but died after it used the 1/2 oz of gas. Repeated, but this time cleaned the small copper primer fuel line. Same thing. Today I soaked the carb, needle, pin for float, copper, or brass primer line in laquer thinner for 3 hours. Same results. It will soak in the thinner tonight, and I'll try again in the AM. Is there something else in there that I should remove, like the float, and needle? I notice something down in there that has a flat screwdriver slot.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That's the main jet, and the nozzle is underneath it. You should remove them both and clean them as they are likely plugged. It would also be a good idea to remove the pilot jet and make sure the passage ways are open that feed it, or you may have a surging issue once you get it to continue to run.


----------



## coastaltony (Oct 1, 2001)

Thanks for the reply. My wife is SO mad at me for buying a lawnmower that does not start on the first pull. Where is the pilot jet?


----------



## coastaltony (Oct 1, 2001)

Thanks again for your help. A quart of laquer thinner, and a few blasts of carb. cleaner, and the Kawasaki screams.


----------



## gdbolling (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a walk behind 6.5 Kawasaki mower, I get gas in the oil after it sits from a mow job, does anyone know why?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

gdbolling said:


> I have a walk behind 6.5 Kawasaki mower, I get gas in the oil after it sits from a mow job, does anyone know why?


Carburetor could be flooding fuel into the cylinder where the fuel can flow around the piston and contaminate the oil. 

If the engine is equipped with a fuel pump, the pump may have a leaking diaphragm allowing fuel to get into crankcase.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

coastaltony said:


> I recently obtained a 6 year old Cub Cadet walk behind mower with a 6.5HP Kawasaki FJ180V-AS04 engine. The fellow I got it from had it in storage for a year with gas in it. I took it apart and cleaned all the yellow gunk with card cleaner,put it back on, dropped a little gas in the carb. one pull it fired up but died after it used the 1/2 oz of gas. Repeated, but this time cleaned the small copper primer fuel line. Same thing. Today I soaked the carb, needle, pin for float, copper, or brass primer line in laquer thinner for 3 hours. Same results. It will soak in the thinner tonight, and I'll try again in the AM. Is there something else in there that I should remove, like the float, and needle? I notice something down in there that has a flat screwdriver slot.


Check the float. It may be hanging up. The 1/2 oz of gas is in the bowl and something is restricting flow from the tank to the bowl. With the carb assembled (removed from the motor) but the bowl removed, blow into the hose connected to the fuel intake and lift the float up and down. Can you blow through the hose? The attach will show you what the "flat screwdriver slot" thing is

http://www.asos1.com/smallengine01/smallengine01.htm


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

30yearTech said:


> Carburetor could be flooding fuel into the cylinder where the fuel can flow around the piston and contaminate the oil.
> 
> If the engine is equipped with a fuel pump, the pump may have a leaking diaphragm allowing fuel to get into crankcase.


Can fuel gain access to the crankcase through the crankcase breather?


----------

